# Aldi - Aqua Set Seerose 3,49€



## SKIPPI (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo 

Komme eben von Aldi und habe beim Stöbern auf den Tischen eine Seerosen Pflanz-Set entdeckt. Kurz habe ich schon überlegt ob das was taugen mag, aber bei dem Preis von 3,49€ dann doch zugeschlagen!
Es war das letzte Set und lag dort wohl schon länger, denn die Umwicklung des Wurzelstückes war nur noch minimal feucht...
Nun habe ich die gute "Marliacea Aldiba" in den Teich gesetzt und bin sehr gespannt ob und was aus ihr wird! 
(Aldiba )
Sie hat noch einen etwas größeren Topf bekommen anstatt dem beiliegenden Pflanzkorb und auch habe ich eigenen Lehm und Sand verwendet statt die Kiesel.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi,

mit der Aldi - baba  bei dem Preis hast Du sicher nix falsch gemacht. Wenns nix wird ist es teurer Kompost.


----------



## Meckes64 (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi! 
Die Seerose und einige andere Aquasets von Aldi hab ich mir auch gegönnt. Der Preis ist unschlagbar, dachte ich mir, und hab se eingepackt. Das war vor 4 oder 5 Wochen. Hier mal das Ergebnis:
    
Alles ist schön aufgegangen. Da wirst Du viel Freude daran haben
Viele Grüße 
Bitte löscht mal jemand die Bilder, die doppelt sind. Danke


----------



## SKIPPI (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo ihr beiden 

Ja, der Preis ist doch wirklich spitze! Und wenn das dann noch so klappt wie auf den Bildern von dir, Meckes64, dann hat sie ihren Soll doch total erfüllt! 
Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube auch, dass Du damit absolut nix falsch machen kannst! Solange noch feuchtigkeit drin war... etwas ähnliches hab ich  neulich in einem Restpostenmarkt gesehen, relativ große Auswahl. Verschiedene Teichpflanzen, auch Seerosen. Weil ich nicht wusste, wie es klappt, hab ich leider nur ein rosa bluehendes __ Hechtkraut mitgenommen. Heute bedaure ich, nicht mehr gekauft zu haben. Fuer 4,99 waren dabei: 1 Pflanzkorb, 2 kraeftige Rhizome, ne Tüte Lehmkugeln (die brauchte ich nur mit zwei handvoll Gartenerde zu mischen), ne Tüte Kiesel zum Abdecken des Substrats und ne gute Anleitung. Und was soll ich sagen, so riesige Hechtkrautblaetter hatte ich noch nie! Fotos gibts wenn es blueht!
lg ina


----------



## SKIPPI (17. Juni 2014)

Auf die Bilder bin ich schon gespannt!


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Versprochen!


----------



## Deuned (17. Juni 2014)

Ich habe nach anfänglichem Zögern auch "zugeschlagen" und war erst beim Auspacken enttäuscht und dachte nur an den alten Spruch:Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal.......
Inzwischen muss ich sagen,ich bin begeistert.Die Pflanzen wachsen prima,was ich nie gedacht hätte.Ich werde noch Fotos machen und die hier einfügen.


----------



## SKIPPI (17. Juni 2014)

Ja! Immer her damit!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Juni 2014)

Da könnte man fast eine Verschwörungstheorie draus machen, wenn Aldibaba mit seinen Seeräubern all unsere Gärten überfällt.


----------



## Deuned (17. Juni 2014)

Hier die "Aldi"-PflanzenbilderGestreifter __ Kalmus,rosa __ Hechtkraut und rosa __ Blumenbinse
Leider gelingt es mir nicht die Bilder hoch zu laden,daher dieser Weg:


----------



## Meckes64 (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Deuned!
Da hast Du Dir aber schöne Pflänzchen ausgesucht.

Aldi hat ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Im vorigen Jahr habe ich mir dort ein paar __ Hibiskus für draußen gekauft. Ich glaube die haben 4,99 Euro gekostet. Die Pflanzen waren ca. 40 cm hoch und haben gefüllte Blüten.In diesem Jahr haben sie es bis zu einem Meter Wuchshöhe geschafft. Jetzt schau mal bei einem Staudenhändler, was das da kostet... Also, ich kann über Aldi nicht meckern 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Juni 2014)

Man weiß es nicht, man weiß es nicht. Ich denke ich hab Aldibaba und ne Seerose im Teich. Aldibaba blüht kurz und ist weg. (Das Aldiprinzip, so meine Vermutung) die Seerose blüht konstant. Ich weiss aber wirklich nicht genau obs Alibaba ist. Der Aldi ist aber auf der anderen Straßenseite. .. Es ist keine Kritik, aber eine Gärtnerei mit Aldibaba zucht zu vergleichen?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Juni 2014)

... im Tread mein Kleiner ist es gut zu sehen. Die rosa Seerose treibt Blüten ohne Ende. Die weiße hat gar keine mehr. Ich vermute stark, das ist Aldibaba. Wenn mal wieder ne Blüte kommt mach ich  nen Foddo.


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Juni 2014)

Nunja Thomas, das die eine blüht und die andere nicht kann an vielen Dingen liegen und ist kein Qualitätskriterium...

... und wenn man da nicht gerade arbeiten muss oder als Lieferant zu immer günstigeren Preisen liefern muss... dann gibts vermutlich auch nur selten was zu meckern. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Juni 2014)

Hi Wuzzel, 
wofür werden den Pflanzen für den Diskounter gezüchtet?  Um 40 tage im Regal zu überleben.  Den rest kann man auf den Pappkarton mit schönen Bildern kleben. 
Liebe Grüße,  du weist es selbst am besten...


----------



## fermate (17. Juni 2014)

Letztes Jahr gab es im Aldi Nord ebenfalls Wasserpflanzen. 
Erst mal kann man davon ausgehen, dass Aldi vor allem unempfindliche und wüchsige Sorten anbietet. Die Pflanzen müssen Transporte, Temperaturschwankungen, Licht-/ Wassermangel im Laden und ungeschultes Personal aushalten.

Ich hatte bei __ Hechtkraut und gelben __ Sumpfschwertlilien ordentlich zugeschlagen. Wie Ina beschreibt, enthielten die Packungen auch kleine Pflanzkörbe und einen Beutel mit (wahrscheinlich gedüngten) Lehmbröckchen. 
Leider waren die einzelnen Pflanzen von extrem unterschiedlicher Qualität. Aus derselben Charge hatte ich von der gleichen Art sehr kräftige Exemplare aber auch totale Mickerlinge erwischt. Manche wuchsen an, manche gaben nach einem zaghaften Blattaustrieb wieder auf und manche verrotteten einfach im Substrat.
Für die Pflanzen, die schließlich übrig blieben, hätte ich bei einer spezialisierten Wassergärtnerei trotz Versand weit weniger bezahlt.
Allerdings hätte ich die Ware nicht sofort gehabt und auch bei Gärtnereipflanzen kann es Ausfälle geben. Hechtkraut würde ich wieder bei Aldi kaufen, Sumpfschwertlilien nicht.

Bei der Seerose ist der Preisvorteil natürlich enorm. 
Aber gerade bei einer Seerose, die man nicht alle naselang umpflanzen will oder gar später mit dem Bagger ausreißen müsste, deren Blattwerk den Teich über viele Monate mitbestimmt, die einen Teich ganz und gar übernehmen kann, oder anders herum ihrer Beschattungsaufgabe vielleicht nicht gerecht wird …
Nee, bei Seerosen möchte ich mir meine Sorte unter vielen aussuchen und wissen, dass ich dann eine vitale Pflanze bekomme. Zur Not hätte ich bei einem Fachbetrieb keine Scheu zu reklamieren.
Bei Aldi gilt: Friss oder stirb.

Wenn‘s passt, bliebe ich vielleicht genau an diesem Aldi-Angebot hängen.
Laut Schild handelt es sich wohl um eine recht große Sorte. Nach den Bildern sind die Blüten wunderschön klar und im Verhältnis zu den Blättern relativ klein.
http://www.seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/MarliaceaAlbida/MarliaceaAlbida.aspx
http://www.nymphaion.de/gesamtliste/67/nymphaea-marliacea-albida-winterharte-seerose

Wenn genau die für deinen Teich passt, ist sie die richtige Wahl.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## SKIPPI (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo Maren 

Das hast du schön zusammengefasst und geschrieben!

Was für mein Teichlein pasdt und was nicht, dass muss ich erst mit der Zeit rausfinden. 
Eingepflanzt habe ich das Stummelchen in einer flachen recht kleinen Pflanzschale. Den Teich zuwuchern wird sie also so schnell nicht. Eher habe ich Sorge, dass sie richtig in die Gänge kommt. Aber bei dem Spontankauf blieb mir auf die Schnelle nichts anderes übrig. 
Beschattung ist hier auch nicht wirklich das Thema am Teich. Er liegt auf der westlichen Seite des Hauses und bekommt daher schon weniger Sonne. Bevor diese untergeht verschwindet sie außerdem vorher schon hinter den hohen __ Linden. 
Ich lasse die Aldiba jetzt mal tun was sie mag, dass hat sie sich nach den Strapazen verdient.


----------



## Tinky (18. Juni 2014)

Hi!
es freut mich, dass die Pflanzen vom Discounter doch so "gut" anzugehen scheinen.
Persönlich versuche ich jedoch in mein weniges Geld lieber beim Fachhändler zu lassen.
Egal ob bei Wasserpflanzen oder Elektroartikel usw.
Die spezialisierten Geschäfte überleben dank einer Mischkalkulation...VErkauf, Dienstleistungen usw.
Es ist heutzutage oft schon gar nicht mehr so einfach seine z.B. frisch gebackenen Brötchen beim Bäcker zu bekommen statt aufgewärmte Rohlinge vom Discounter.
Das breite Sortiment dort macht den Gang zum Fachhandel oft überflüssig - leider...und die gehen ein wie die __ Fliegen dank sinkendem Umsatz.
Soll keine Moraldiskussion lostreten, aber ich kaufe eben weder mein Fischfutter bei Aldi noch Batterien oder Wasserpflanzen...selbst wenn sie gut und günstig sind 
Beim Besuch im Baumarkt hat man ja schon fast das gleiche "Problem".
Also nicht falsch verstehen möchte niemandem die Freude an einem guten Kauf nehmen...kenne wohl nur zu viele Einzelhändler, die unter Obi, Alsi und Co zu stark leiden.
Selber bestelle ich ja auch immer mal wieder im Internet oder shoppe schnell was im Baumarkt - aber hin- und wieder mal gezielt etwas "Streuen" kann nicht schaden


----------



## SKIPPI (18. Juni 2014)

Also ich lebe in einer Kleinstadt. Fachhandel haben wir hier so gut wie keine und sämtliche Bäcker verwenden Backmischungen, oder Teiglinge. Ich wüsste gar nicht wo der nächste Fachhändler für Teichpflanzen überhaupt wäre... Und der wird dann doch auch von sonstwo beliefert. 
Meine __ James Brydon habe ich von privat hier aus dem Forum.


----------



## Deuned (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo Maren,

du schreibst

"Zur Not hätte ich bei einem Fachbetrieb keine Scheu zu reklamieren.
Bei Aldi gilt: Friss oder stirb."
Obwohl ich kein Mitarbeiter von ALDI bin und ,wenn möglich,immer den nahen Fachhandel bevorzuge, stimmen deine Aussagen so sicher nicht und verlangen nach Korrektur.
Ich hatte beim letzten Angebot von ALDI Sorgen,dass das,was mir geliefert wurde bald ein Fall für den Komposthaufen geworden wäre.Also habe ich bei ALDI und dem Lieferbetrieb,der auf der Verpackung stand,reklamiert.
Nach 3 Tagen brachte ,mit einem Entschuldigungstext parallel per Mail, der Postbote alle reklamierten Pflanzen neu zu mir.Soviel zur Möglichkeit auch bei ALDI zu reklamieren und deren Reaktion(ich war sehr zufrieden).Die Qualität der Pflanzen könnt ihr ja aus meinen Fotos selbst erkennen.
Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist ja unschlagbar: Pflanze + ungedüngter Lehm + Abdeckkies + Düngekegel + Pflanzkorb(für den mir das Gartencenter am Ort alleine 2,25 € abgenommen hat)für den Kurs...........

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Tinky (18. Juni 2014)

Deuned schrieb:


> Hallo Maren,
> 
> Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist ja unschlagbar: Pflanze + ungedüngter Lehm + Abdeckkies + Düngekegel + Pflanzkorb(für den mir das Gartencenter am Ort alleine 2,25 € abgenommen hat)für den Kurs...........
> 
> ...



Ist richtig!
Da kann eigentlich keiner mehr etwas dran verdienen wenn man die Kosten für Logistik usw. mit einbezieht.
Manchmal ist die Qualität gar besser als anderswo - auch der Service kann gut sein wie Du beschrieben hast.
Beratung...ok die fehlt vielleicht komplett aber was solls die braucht man oft auch nicht. Steht ja alles auf der Verpackung.


Gruss Bastian


----------



## Tinky (18. Juni 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Also ich lebe in einer Kleinstadt. Fachhandel haben wir hier so gut wie keine und sämtliche Bäcker verwenden Backmischungen, oder Teiglinge. Ich wüsste gar nicht wo der nächste Fachhändler für Teichpflanzen überhaupt wäre... QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Siehste!


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2014)

Ach jetzt wo ich es lese...duengekegel war  bei dem paket auch dabei.  Hab die Diskussion hier  verfolgt und auch ne Meinung dazu. Ich hatte Glück mit meinem Billigpaket, auch schon oft mit Aldistauden und Sträuchern.  Aber man kann halt auch Pech haben. Im Baumarkt oder Pflanzen-K. Ist auch vieles aus Billigmasseneinkauf und keine eigene Aufzucht, trotzdem teurer denn ich  bezahle das Fachpersonal mit. Will ich ganz sicher gehen, muss ich zu nem Gartenbetrieb, der alles selbst zieht und wo die Pflanzen schon im heimischen Klima groß geworden sind. Aber auch da kann man Glück oder Pech mit Reklamation haben...
lg Ina


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Juni 2014)

Unterm Strich hat jedes Ding seinen Preis und so Märkte wie Aldi können die Preise auch "erpressen". 
Manchmal sind die Werbemaßnahmen ganz witzig und nur dafür gemacht die Leute in den Laden zu holen obwohl nicht genügend Artikel da sind. 

Meine Frau hat mich mal Morgens früh dahingeschickt. Ich war der 2. in der Aldischäppchenjägerschlange. Leider eine Position zu weit hinten. Der Artikel war ausverkauft, als ich dort ankam. 

Sowas finde ich extrem nervig, zumal den ganzen Tag über Leute dort hingefahren sind um diesen Artikel zu erwerben. 

Es bedeutet unterm Strich letztlich nur, das sie genau *einen* Artikel extrem billig machen und 10.000 Kunden in den Laden strömen um ihn zu kaufen. 

Bekommen tut ihn aber nur Pos. 1 in der Aldischnäppchenjägerschlange. 

Auf jeden Fall denke ich, ich habe auch ne Aldibaba (Ich bin nicht 100% sicher) im Teich und es ist die Seerose, die nicht blüht und auch keine Anzeichen von Blüten in Sicht sind. Vor einem Monat waren ca. 2-3 Blüten da. 

Ich wünsche auch allen viel Freude mit den Aldibaba's und wollte es auf keinen Fall schlecht reden


----------



## Deuned (18. Juni 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall denke ich, ich habe auch ne Aldibaba (Ich bin nicht 100% sicher) im Teich und es ist die Seerose, die nicht blüht und auch keine Anzeichen von Blüten in Sicht sind. Vor einem Monat waren ca. 2-3 Blüten da.



Ich habe eine banale Frage:Hast du denn deine "Aldibaba" ausreichend gedüngt?Das wirkt ja oft wunder,da sie sehr nährstoffsüchtig sind.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Juni 2014)

Nö, ich hab Seerosen noch nie gedüngt. Dafür sind Horst und Günter (meine 2 zugeschwommenen Fische) zuständig. 
Die Vorbesitzer haben die evtl. gedüngt. (War ja im Paket) 

Nein wirklich, auch früher nicht immer rein in den Kies und ab in den Teich. Haben immer alle prächtig geblüht.


----------



## Deuned (18. Juni 2014)

Nun weiß ich nicht,wo du deine Seerose plaziert hast.Wenn sie mit dem Rizinom auf dem Teichboden im Mulm liegen hast,wird sie sicher ausreichend mit Nahrung versorgt u.a. durch deine Fische.
Hast du sie aber in einem Korb quasi nur im Wasser auf einer Stufe stehen wird sie sehr wohl Zusatzdünger benötigen,um reich blühen zu können.

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bernd, genau die Aldibaba steht so optimal. Die andere steht unoptimaler. Ich mach mir da weniger Gedanken drum, denn eine fliegt eh raus. Und das wird die mit den weniger schönen Blüten sein... Also nicht die, die so schön rosa blüht. Das aber erst im Herbst, zumal ich über Seerosen eins gelernt habe: halte sie im Zaum sonst musst Du mit dem Bagger rein.


----------



## fermate (19. Juni 2014)

Deuned schrieb:


> Obwohl ich kein Mitarbeiter von ALDI bin und ,wenn möglich,immer den nahen Fachhandel bevorzuge, stimmen deine Aussagen so sicher nicht und verlangen nach Korrektur... Nach 3 Tagen brachte ,mit einem Entschuldigungstext parallel per Mail, der Postbote alle reklamierten Pflanzen neu zu mir.



Hallo Bernd,
das ist ja enorm. Da revidiere ich meine Aussage und ziehe den Hut.
Ich wäre einfach nie auf die Idee gekommen, Pflanzen bei Aldi zu reklamieren.
Bei den Preisen hatte ich gedacht, entweder klappt es oder nicht – mein Risiko.

Gewinn kann in diesem Fall wohl nur durch Masse erwirtschaftet werden.
Dann verdienen die Produzierenden wahrscheinlich sehr wenig an ihren Produkten, für die großen Vermittler lohnt es sich offenbar. Keine schöne Entwicklung.
Wenn man allerdings jeden Cent umdrehen muss und vor der Wahl steht: 
Kartoffeln oder Seerose - oder lieber beides  ...
Eine Frage der Prioritäten.

Meine egoistische Priorität lautet fast immer: Beides!
Mit zunehmendem Alter muss es aber seltener gleichzeitig und sofort sein. 

Hallo Thomas,
deine "Aldibaba" hat bestimmt auch einen richtigen Namen.
Und wenn du herausfindest, wie sie eigentlich heißt, kommt man ihrem Blühverhalten bestimmt auf die Schliche.
Die Seerose im jetzigen Angebot ist jedenfalls genau betitelt, eine relativ alte, wüchsige Sorte, die viele Wassergärtnereien im Angebot haben.
Die Pflanze selbst sucht sich nicht aus, durch wen sie vertrieben wird.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## muh.gp (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

gerade heute habe ich bei Aldi ein schön gewachsenes Thuja-Bäumchen (Pompon) erstanden. Etwa einen Meter groß und das für 29,99 Euro. Sieht toll aus! Ziemlich identisch kostet mich das Teil im Gartenfesten über 70,00 Euronen. Bleibt die Frage, ob Aldi damit nichts verdient oder Gartenspezi mächtig viel... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Meckes64 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich denke mal, für die Gärtnereien ist es entscheidend, wieviele Pflanzen einer Sorte man dort kauft. Du gehst dort hin, kaufst eine... kostet 70 Euro. Jetzt kommt Aldi, kauft dort für seine unzähligen Filialen davon gleich 5000 ( oder mehr) Stück für vielleicht 20 Euro p.P. Jeder Betrieb rechnet Mengenrabatte ein! Trotzdem macht der Gärtner noch Gewinn. Das macht den Unterschied. Verkauft der Discounter dann die Pflanze für 25,00 Euro, hat er 5 Mücken daran verdient und das Ziel ist erreicht, viele Leute dadurch in den Laden zu bekommen, die dann auch im Stammsortiment wühlen... So der Plan. Das die Pflänzchen dadurch qualitativ schlechter sind, glaube ich nicht.... die Wurst bei Aldi ist auch billiger. Dadurch kommt sie aber noch lange nicht aus der Notschlachtung! 
Mag jetzt mancher wieder anderer Meinung sein. Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, ob er das Angebot annimmt, oder nicht. Ich verstehe die Diskussionen immer nicht!
Viele Grüße


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Juni 2014)

Der Diskounter verdient seine 5 Mücken.  Der Produzent möglicherweise keinen Cent. Das sehe ich als Problem, was uns als Verbrauchern egal sein kann. Es sind ja nur deutsche Bauern... betroffen, da kann dass egal sein.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Juni 2014)

... warum gibt es keine Backerbrötchen mehr? Weil uns der Diskounter gelehrt hat, das die Dinger aus der Maschine viel besser sind. Es ist ja keine Überlegung von uns. Aldi arbeitet dran gezielt Märkte durch Dumping kaputt zu machen, da der Markt gesättigt ist und sie sonst nicht weiter wachsen können. ..


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Juni 2014)

Diskussionen sind Teil der Kommunikation unter den Menschen. Das Forum ist dafür geschaffen sich auszutauschen, den Horizont zu erweitern und von anderen Aspekte zu einem Thema zu bekommen, die man vielleicht bis dato selber nicht reflektiert hat. 
In sofern verstehe ich nicht, was es an Diskussionen nicht zu verstehen gibt ? 

Da schreibt einer. Du bei xyz gibt es das heute im Angebot... der nächste schreibt: Hast Du bedacht das das Produkt unter den und den Bedingungen produziert und gehandelt wird. Man erhält Informationen, die man vorher nicht hatte, die dann zur eigenen Entscheidungsfindung beitragen können, ob man das Produkt dann trotzdem noch kauft. 

Die Qualität beim hier erwähnten Discounter und das Preis / Leistungs Verhältnis ist sicher nicht in Frage zu stellen.
Der Discounter verdient an einem Artikel auch nicht 5 Euro, sondern lediglich Cent Beträge, teilweise Bruchteile von Cent Beträgen. 
Auch kann man problemlos reklamieren und umtauschen. Selbst eine halb getrunkene Flasche __ Wein wird anstandslos zurück genommen weil er nicht schmeckt.

Überflüssiges wird bem Discounter weggelassen. Kosten minimiert. Effizienz gesteigert. 
Ich habe eben im Wesentlichen jede Woche die gleichen Artikel die ich dort erhalte. Für spezielle Sachen muss ich fast immer woanders hingehen, oder darauf verzichten.

Was fehlt ist das persönliche Gespräch mit dem Verkäufer. Dieser Erfahrungsaustausch findet dann heute oft in Internetforen statt und die Kunden nehmen dem Händler somit teilweise die Beratungsfunktion ab.
Wer mit einem standardisierten Sortiment zufrieden ist, wer keinen Wert auf einen kurzen Plausch und zwischenmenschliche Kontakte beim Einkauf legt. 
Wer das Kaufen möchte was eben gerade da ist und keinen Wert auf eine ansprechende Warenpräsentation und das damit verbundene Einkaufserlebnis legt, der ist doch gut beim Discounter aufgehoben. 

Persönlich finde ich es schade, das durch Discounter und Filialisten unsere Städte immer austauschbarer und langweiliger werden. 
Wenn wir da einkaufen, dann unterstützen wir diese Entwicklung. 
Selbst im Gastronomiebereich ist dieser Trend ja längst eingezogen. Und ich weiß, das der Keks, den ich zu meinem Espresso bekomme in München genau so schmeckt, wie in Hamburg oder Berlin. Die Pizza, die ich mir in Buxtehude bringen lasse schmeckt genau so , wie die in Castrop Rauxel. 

Ich liebe es, z.B. in Frankreich in Markthallen einzukaufen mit all den Eindrücken, der Vielfalt, der Frische den Farben und Gerüchen. , ich liebe es in einem kleinen Restaurant ein Gericht serviert zu bekommen, das ich in der Zubereitung nirgends woanders essen kann. Ich liebe es, wenn ich in einer Gärtnerei nach einer Pflanze frage, die nicht verfügbar ist und mir die Oma des Hauses dann einen Ableger aus dem Privatgarten schenkt. Ich liebe es, wenn mir ein Kneipenwirt eben zwischen zwei Bier noch ein Stück schinken aus dem angrenzenden Tante Emma Laden verkauft. 

Es lebe die Vielfalt, die zwischenmenschliche Kommunikation und der Spaß am Einkaufen. All das sind Sachen, die ich beim Preis einer Ware auch gerne mitbezahle. 

Bei oben genannten Discounter habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr eingekauft, bei Angeboten war ich früher zu oft enttäuscht, das diese nicht verfügbar waren, die Läden hier in unserer  Region sind mir zu unaufgeräumt und laden mich nicht zum Einkauf ein. An der Kasse geht es mir zu hektisch und zu unpersönlich zu.
Leider habe auch ich weder Zeit noch Geld, um alles nur bei kleinen Händlern zu kaufen. Aber ich bemühe mich, dies so oft es geht zu tun. Die Nudeln schmecken beim Italiener einfach besser, als beim Discounter, und ich muss nicht jede Woche die selben drei Sorten essen. 

Gruß
Wuzzel


----------



## rut49 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich habe schon viele Aldi und Lidl Blumen gekauft (nicht nur Wasserpflanzen) Bisher konne ich nicht feststellen, dass die Qualität schlechter ist als die in Gärtnereien. Ausfälle hatte ich bei beiden schon. Vielleicht ist die " Anlaufzeit" bei A u. L. etwas länger, aber dann legen sie richtig los.
einen schönen Feiertag
Regina


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Juni 2014)

Wuzzel, schön geschrieben 
Es liegt sicher an unserem  täglichen Geschäft, dass wir uns intensiver damit beschäftigen und auch müssen. 

Der Bäcker bei meiner Oma im Haus... die Brötchen... die Kuchenränder, die ich mir als Kind dort geholt habe... aber wie Du schon schreibst, wir haben das Glück dass alles immer und überall gleich schmeckt. Wir alle die selbe Seerose im Teich haben...


----------



## Eugen (19. Juni 2014)

@Wuzzel 

Auch ich habe mir in meiner Anfangszeit eine Baumarktseerose, die wohl aus Asien stammt gekauft.
Diese wächst und blüht seit über 10 Jahren wie plöd. Allerdings weiß ich ihren Namen nicht.
Meine anderen 20 Seerosen, die ich beim Fachmann gekauft habe, kenn ich mit Vor- und Nachnamen.
Und ja,ich hab dafür gerne mehr gezahlt.
Ebenso kauf ich mein Brot,mein Fleisch uam nicht beim Discounter, sondern beim "Fachmann".
Und ja,mir ist auch bewußt,daß sich das nicht jeder leisten kann,


----------



## SKIPPI (19. Juni 2014)

Der Preis geht über Masse und geringen Personaleinsatz. Ich geh dann jetzt mal günstige Brötchen backen. So wie den Rest der Woche. Sonn- und Feiertage kenne ich schon lange nicht mehr. So ist das eben. Und wenn es schon so weit ist...tja...dann hilft es auch nichts, wenn ich die olle Seerose nicht dort kaufe. In diesem Sinne - schönen "Feiertag"


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi,

Nicht immer gehts nur über die Masse und Personaleinsatz.

Vielfach geht es auch über das Wohl der Tiere und unzumutbare Preise für die Lieferanten/ Produzenten.

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...di-und-lidl-zank-ums-billige-ei-12762932.html

Schönen "Feiertag" auch Dir


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Juni 2014)

@SKIPPI  das liest sich so wie: wenn die Situation eh schon unzufriedenstellend ist, dann füge ich mich dem resignierend und mache mit.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## SKIPPI (19. Juni 2014)

Natürlich füge ich mich. Was habe ich für eine Wahl? Wir haben Rewe, Aldi, Lidl, Famila, Penny, Rossmann, Kik... der nächste Fachhandel für irgendwas ist glaub ich in Kiel...


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Juni 2014)

Die Wahl wäre zum Beispiel, das der Fachhandel heutzutage auch schon das Internet entdeckt hat  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## SKIPPI (19. Juni 2014)

Ich denke, das ist hier alles völlig aus dem Zusammenhang. Versandhandel... 
Ich brauchte Klopapier, bin runter zu Aldi und hab spontan die Seerose mitgenommen und wollte das mit euch teilen... Nicht mehr und nicht weniger hatte ich vor...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Juni 2014)

Hi Skippi, Aes ging ja nicht um Dich. DU warst halt nur Themenstarter. Es ist ein bisschen in die Richtung gegangen -> Aldi ist der einzige der kalkulieren kann die anderen verlangen 2,00 Euro für den Pflanzkorb. Das ist aber nicht kalkuliert sondern Verdrängungskampf vom Feinsten. 

War eher ne algemeine Diskussion und ich freu micH, dass Du so ein Schnäppchen wir den Teich gefunden hast.
Liebe


----------



## lotta (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo @All 
Warum laufen denn zur Zeit so viele Themen aus dem HGT Ruder?
Ich verstehe das nicht wirklich.
Liegt es am Wetter?

Skippi hat uns an ihren Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen, das ist doch nicht verwerflich, oder?
Jeder mag davon halten, was er/sie will.

Wenn wir eine Grundsatzdiskussion, über Lidl, Aldi etc. führen wollen,
was absolut nicht uninteressant ist, 
dann lasst uns doch einen Lidl/Aldi Thread aufmachen !

Und da dann bitte einfach wertfrei diskutieren, 
ohne einen "Sündenbock" zu suchen, oder schon gefunden zu haben!
Man kann ja bei Aldi mal eine Seerose mitnehmen, Toilettenpapier kaufen ...

und trotzdem die Frühstückseier am Samstag, den  frischen Spargel 
und die Oliven vom Griechen, 
auf dem Dorfmarkt für faire Preise erstehen
Immer schön die "Kirche im Dorf" lassen!
Das würde ich mir für unser HGT wünschen,
um nicht schnell alle neuen User, wieder zu vertreiben.
Bine


----------



## lotta (19. Juni 2014)

P.S. Thomas, überschnitten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Juni 2014)

Da es zum Teil sicher mir galt  ich kauf mein Toilettenpapier auch beim Aldi, der ist auf der anderen Strassenseite.  Nachdem alle geschrieben haben wie toll das dort ist und alle anderen Schw...preisr nehmen, darf man ein Wort dazu sagen. Ich mag die Skippi und will auch niemanden vertreiben. 

Quzzels Text ist derart Klasse und meine Tochter braucht das Wort Bäcker nicht mehr lernen...

Ich bin aber auch jemand der vieles kritisch Hinterfragt. 

So isser halt...
liebe


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Juni 2014)

@lotta das ist Winterprogramm für alle die nicht rätseln wollen.


----------



## lotta (19. Juni 2014)

> Ich bin aber auch jemand der vieles kritisch Hinterfragt.



eben, ich auch
Grüße


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2014)

Hi Skippi,

lebt die Seerose in der Schale noch. Nach dem Foto ist Die ist nämlich verkehr eingepflanzt worden. Seerosenrhizome werden nicht senkrecht in einen Topf gesteckt (schon gar nicht mit den Blättern in dem Pflanzsubstrat - die Schnittkante am Rhizom ist das "Hinterteil") sondern waagerecht (so wie sie auf Bild 3 + 4 auf dem Boden liegt, halt mit den Blattaustrieben nach oben)

@Thomas: diese Aldi-Seerosenrhizome sind keine asiatischen Billigzüchtungen, sondern es handelt sich dabei fast immer um Sorten die schon ihre 100-120 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und von Marliac stammen. Liegt u.a. daran das es die heutigen Hybriden nicht mehr mit dem wuchern von alten Marliacs aufnehmen können und nur was viel Masse bringt kann man auch sehr billig verkaufen. (Nachteil: solche Sorten sind nur was für große Teiche denn sie werden ja auch schnell viel zu groß für einen Kleinteich) Da alle Seerosen-Hybriden ja mal auf eine Ausgangspflanze zurückgehen die dann durch ungeschlechtliche Vermehrung weiter vervielfacht wurden ist es egal ob man ein Rhizomstück der gleichen Sorte nun von einem renomierten Seerosenfachhändler, einer Staudengärtnerei, nem Baumarkt oder eben einem Discounter her hat. Genetisch sind die alle identisch und können daher folglich auch alle die gleichen Leistungen bringen wenn sie denn richtig gehalten und gut gepflegt werden

MfG Frank


----------



## SKIPPI (23. Juni 2014)

Frank, da sagst du jetzt was! Kann sein, dass ich sie falsch herum eigepflanzt habe! Hab die "Haare" für "Füße" gehalten. 

Ob sie noch lebt kann ich nicht sagen...sieht aus wie am ersten Tag...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Juni 2014)

@Frank meinst sicher dasLöwenzahnprinzip einmal pusten und reiche Ernte.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Juni 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Frank, da sagst du jetzt was! Kann sein, dass ich sie falsch herum eigepflanzt habe! Hab die "Haare" für "Füße" gehalten.
> Ob sie noch lebt kann ich nicht sagen...sieht aus wie am ersten Tag


 Hab mir auch mal die Bilder angesehen und Frank hat wie meistens recht.....das sonst keiner das gesehen hat.
Pflanze rausholen und einfach flach in den Korb auf das Substrat legen, ggf mit Stein oder Drat fest auf das Substrat drücken und hoffen das Sie die das Kopfüber verzeiht.


----------



## SKIPPI (24. Juni 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## SKIPPI (24. Juni 2014)

Man sollte sie ja aufrecht in den Topf stecken, erst mit dem Substrat und zu oberst mit den Kieseln bedecken. Dabei darauf achten, dass ca. 2cm des Rhizoms rausschauen. 
Auf hinlegen wäre ich dabei nun überhaupt nicht gekommen. 
Ich schaue morgen mal nach ihr!


----------



## mickeymuc (24. Juni 2014)

Interessant wäre ja auch ob die Sortenangaben stimmen - bei den Baumärkten ist das, wie ich mehrfach gehört habe, oft nciht so sondern man bekommt irgendeine Sorte. 
Und wie Frank schon sagt, eine die eher in Richtung Unkraut geht. Was jetzt nicht heißt dass diese Sorten nicht schön wären, man hat nur bisschen mehr Arbeit mit der Pflege des Teichs und dem Auslichten. 
Für mich als Miniteichgärtner sind die eh nix, ich brauch was kleines, langsam wachsendes. Das kriege ich hier auch nicht lokal, aber bestellen klappt ja wunderbar, und meine im Mai wurzelnackt gelieferte Karin von Wehrberg blüht schon . 

Viele Grüße!

Michael


----------



## SKIPPI (24. Juni 2014)

Ich mag wild wuchernde Seerosen ja irgendwie... Wenn die Blätter sich übereinander schieben, ein wenig aus dem Wasser gehoben werden und zwischendrinn viele Rosenblüten blühen. 
Ich habe mich zuerst für die __ James Brydon entschieden... Man kann sich ja langsam an das rantasten was dem Teich am besten tut. Aber diese hat bisher nur 5 kleine Blättchen und 3 winzige Knospen. Ich bin mehr als gespannt wie sie sich über die Zeit entwickelt! 

Die nächsten Tage werde ich auch die Albida nicht wenden können. Wollte arbeiten und man hat mich postwendent wieder nach Hause geschickt. Da kann ich schlecht in den Teich steigen...


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juni 2014)

Wofür gibt es den Göttergatten  .
Naja, meine Frau war in meinem Blumenzuchtbeet und hat Unkraut gerupft.....ich habe einen Schreikrampf bekommen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2014)

Hi Totto,

wieso, hat die Gattin das Unkraut stehen gelassen und die Blumen ausgerissen

MfG Frank


----------



## SKIPPI (24. Juni 2014)

Ja Totto, er hat die Aufgabe heute Nachmittag übernommen. 
Aber das mit dem "Unkraut" zupfen kann er auch gut. Meine schöne Kapuzinerktesse...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Juni 2014)

... Ich habe ein paar Blumen gesäht.  Da ich Unkraut von Blumen nicht Unterscheiden kann bleibt auch das Unkrat...


----------



## BobbyT (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

gute Diskussion. Meine Seerose ist von Aldi-Nord von 2012.
 Zuerst in einer Wanne, später im Teich. Im letzten Herbst habe ich sie geteilt und wahrscheinlich zu tief gesetzt. Hier im Forum habe ich später gelernt, dass die Blüten länger bis oben benötigen, wenn sie dann bei 1 m Tiefe steht.

Grundsätzlich ist die Aldi-Qualität sehr gut, was auch für mich ein Kaufgrund ist. Ich muss nicht lange überlegen. Preis + Leistung passen bei mir bei Aldi immer. --- Aber das schlechte Gewissen ist vorhanden. Eier, Fleisch und Milchpreise in Deutschland sind nicht mehr OK. So kann kein Landwirt überleben ohne illegal zu handeln. (der Vorschlag für Forum Discounter ist gut)

Mein Vorschlag: Konsumverzicht ! Wir essen sechs Eier in drei Wochen. (2 Personen)
Mein Fleisch teile ich mit dem Hund. Er benötigt es mehr als ich. 

LG
Ulrike


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juni 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Totto,
> 
> wieso, hat die Gattin das Unkraut stehen gelassen und die Blumen ausgerissen
> 
> MfG Frank


Unkraut und einiges an den aus Sammen gezogenen Pflanzen und auch die gekauften Fackellilien wurden plattgetreten. Die Pflänzchen des rosa Pampasgrass sind auch zum großen Teil als Unkraut.....

Wie jemand junge Wurzel als Unkraut raus rupfen kann will mir nicht in den Kopf....das Blattwerk kennt doch jeder.
Kartoffel ist auch weg. __ Sonnenblume der Kinder hat Sie wenigstens stehen gelassen.

Ich mache am WE eine genaue Bestandsaufnahme und werde wohl einiges umpflanzen.


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2014)

Da steckt doch Methode dahinter...
Eenmal dumm angestellt und ich muss das nie wieder machen hihi!


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juni 2014)

Sie sollte es auch nicht machen......hatte wohl nur Zeit, weil die Kinder mit der Schule weg sind....
Hatte letztens nur so einen Komentar gelassen, dass ich mal wieder ins Beet müsste, tja, dann ist Sie da rein.


----------



## lotta (25. Juni 2014)

tja, das hat ja dann wohl bestes geklappt...

armer Totto 
Dann musst du deinen Garten wohl schwer verteidigen 
und alle anderen, weit weg schicken

 Sorry , aber du weißt ja, 
wer den Schaden hat , braucht für den Spott nimmer zu sorgen
Bine


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Juni 2014)

@ina das prinzip ist Klasse... und ist in allen Lebenslagen anwendbar
@lotta oh ja, da hat er wohl zu tun... die Einsicht wird nicht da sein... armer Totto
@SKIPPI arme Skippi, Dein Tread wird mißbraucht. .. ich hoff Du siehst, dass es eigentlich nicht schlimm ist und redest irgendwann mal wieder mit mir.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juni 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> @SKIPPI arme Skippi, Dein Tread wird mißbraucht. .. ich hoff Du siehst, dass es eigentlich nicht schlimm ist und redest irgendwann mal wieder mit mir.


 Ups, stimmt .... soll ein Admin alles löschen?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Juni 2014)

Nö Totto , so entwickeln sich spannende Themen.


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
wie neulich mal hier versprochen, kommt hier ein Bild meiner Komplettbilligpaket-rosa-Hechtkrautbluete! Beide Rhizome,  die im Paket enthalten waren, haben super ausgetrieben und schon die ersten beuden Blüten hervorgebracht.
leider hat sie wohl in meiner Urlaubswoche, als ich weg war, am schönsten geblueht, konnte erst heut ein Foto machen. Ist also schon etwas am Abbluehen. Aber sie hält was versprochen wurde, ist zartrosa, größer als das blaubluehende __ Hechtkraut und die nächsten Knospen schon in den Startloechern:
  
lg ina


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juli 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> armer Totto
> Dann musst du deinen Garten wohl schwer verteidigen
> und alle anderen, weit weg schicken


 .....Ich freue mich das mein Bambuss der 4-6 m hoch werden soll, jetzt einige richtige Sprösslinge bekommt hat, die in den Himmel wachsen wollen......

Tja, was soll ich sagen ......


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juli 2014)

Meine Aldi-Seerose aus 2011 



Und in der Badewanne waren meine Aldipflanzen 2 Jahre vor dem Teichbau drinn. Das rosa __ Hechtkraut war auch Blau. Die Irris wurde nie gesehen. Der __ Kalmus kamm kaum in die Gänge.
 

Ja die Fische wanderten im Herbst wieder ins Aquarium


----------

